# Digital Art



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So I just down loaded a new art app and want to try it out so please post a pic of your betta to help me practice.
I haven't done one yet and am super excited to try it out.
First come first serve only doing five at a time so no one is disappointed if they don't get one.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Not a great pic but his tail will be purty hard to get right XD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Since the pic is unclear, what gender, tail type, and colour is he?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's a vicious Hu fish for you to practice on. lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is Skywillows


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I like how you did the finnage, it looks really cool! ^_^


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

It is just one of the kinds of brushes, if its okay I would like to go yours again  I just did Jake


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So I did Skywillows again I hope you like it


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

^_^ <3


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

may i have one please?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I did a random black and red betta he looks pretty cool glad you like your Sky willow, I am getting used to using the app now.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Perry, please!!!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

HMPK double tail male


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Indigo bettas


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Can you do spike? This is CJ's photo from a while ago, his fins are much longer now. Like a fully grown hm.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

These are adorible!! What is the app called?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay so Artimis, perry, and then Matt.
The app is called brushes, it is only for iPad I think.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Indigo bettas



thank you!!!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Glad you like it :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is Artimis.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

There's a similar one called "Draw" for Android devices, "Epad" and smart phones.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Perry


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is your fish Matt :lol:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks! I love it.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

anyone else want one? Or anyone want a second?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I love Perry!!!! :thankyou:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Xanthus


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks! I love the fins!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Your welcome! Sorry I can't reply to your pm right now as one of my girls has been injured and I think needs treatment ASAP!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

When you get the chance, could you do one of Tiny Tina please? 










Are you using like, a pen or something to do it, or just your finger? o: They're really cute.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah sure!


----------

